# Old guy with new CIS degree (B.S.) needs job!



## ThereseM (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,

I'm writing this for my husband, who has become too despondent about his job chances to look for answers. He's going to be 50 next month, and graduated with a BS in Business with emphases in CIS and accounting in December 2005. (He ran his own handyman/repair business for years, and wanted a change to white-collar work.)

Since graduating, he held a job as an accountant/tech support for a small credit union for about 18 months. He had The Boss From Hell, who was a nasty piece of work, but Teflon-coated.  So he left. 

Since then, he hasn't been able to find a job except some very part-time work building websites (at which he's slow due to little experience).

It seems like the employers see him coming through the door, and even though they act excited to meet him over the phone, the attitude changes RAPIDLY when they see the gray hair and gray (neatly trimmed, short) beard. :4-dontkno

He's a HARD worker, VERY meticulous, sometimes to a fault. And he's a bright guy. But he's been watching these kids the ages of our sons (24 and under) get nice jobs at the drop of a hat, while he languishes. I feel SO badly for him! 

We are willing to relocate for a job at least within Colorado, possibly elsewhere if the job and price were right...even overseas! (I'm an RN with 25 years experience, so I can get a job pretty easily.)

How can I help him? What should I encourage him to do? Please ray: offer some advice. Thanks.

Therese


----------

